# How many compact flourescent do I need?



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a T5 HO 72watt total. Both bulbs are from Guiessman. But the unit itself is a POS. I found out a way to build my own canopy which I will be doing to retro in the T5 HO. At the same time my tank (25g long) has an original canopy that I would like to use for the time being.I want to put in energy saving compact flourescent. But I do not know how many bulbs at what watt I need to keep my plants healthy. I only have java moss, water wisteria, Blyxa japonica. I am using pressurized CO2 as well. True I can probably leave the light off for a while but I tend to put projects aside.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Danger69,

I am not familiar with a 25 gallon long, what are the dimensions please?


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not home right now but top of my head it is 18" H, 14" W and 36" long.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Danger69,

I have a 30 gallon long, 36" X 12" X 16" high and use an AH Supply 2X36 watt compact fluorescent kit with 6700K bulbs and it is a great set-up. I can grow just about anything I try with the possible exception of ground-covers that require high light.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

what size is your T5 HO? same length as the tank?


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

My T5 Ho is short in length. I use 24" bulbs. And I'm sorry I think I didn't explain it correctly on the bulb I wanted to use. It is the cheap energy saver bulbs not the Ah supply ones.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Danger69,

Sorry, I don't have any suggestions for using spiral compact fluorescent bulbs in your fixture. Possibly other members have some ideas.


----------

